# Sie sind verrückt... Schicksalstest.com



## andythecandy (6 September 2008)

Hallo,

eine mir unbekannte Abzockseite wurde mir heute mit folgendem Spam-Mail vorgestellt:



> Sind Sie wirklich verrückt? Testen Sie sich hier und jetzt online - ideal auch für die Mittagspause (5 Minuten-Test):
> 
> http://Schicksalstest.com/?9**5
> 
> ...


 
Die Bauernfängerei wird immer schlimmer. Allerdings ist hier schon auf der Startseite zu lesen, dass es sich um ein kostenpflichtiges Angebot handelt (wenn auch nur klein, unten und im Fließtext). Laut Impressum steckt folgende Firma dahinter:



> *IM Internet Media Ltd. *
> *Suite F 1st Floor*
> *New City Chambers*
> *36 Wood Street*
> ...


 
LG - Andy

_[Gefährdende Links und identifizierbare Angaben entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Pfadfinder (6 September 2008)

*AW: Sie sind verrückt... Schicksalstest.com*

Auch wenn die Seite neu ist, alles wie gehabt.
Div. Ltd in GB, auch diese hier: _[Kommerzielle Verlinkung entfernt. (bh)]_, deutsche Hintermänner, schwachsinniges Angebot, das bespammt wird, nicht ausreichende Preisangabe. (obwohl man dieses Mal gar nicht scrollen muss)

Aber zur Erheiterung tragen sie mal wieder bei
*'Diplom-Wahrsagerin' *:vlol:


----------

